# where to get co2 tanks



## creepingdeath086 (Aug 21, 2004)

where are the best places to get a co2 tank and where can they be filled at? also could a smaller tank like a paintball tank be used? or does it need to be larger than that? and what are some general prices, im looking partially for both my small planted tank and for my saltwater (calcium reactor).. thanks :fish:


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

Try a welding supply shop or a fire extinguisher service shop. They should be able to help you with a CO2 bottle and refills.

I believe the general consensus on paintball tanks is they are too small, and at times contain traces of oil inside them which would make them undesirable to use for your aquarium.

Mike


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Paintball tanks cannot be hooked up to CO2 regulators. At least not with a lot of trouble at finding special parts and extra money. Best to stick with regular cylinders w/ a CGA-320 valve. 

Look up welding in your phone book and you're sure to find many sources. Ebay is also good. I was able to get it cheaper then locally.

A 15lb cost me $40+shipping on ebay and a 5lb alu cost $60 locally.


----------



## Myalgae (Aug 22, 2004)

*CO2 tanks*

Go to a beer distributor they have 10-20 lb tanks. I am renting a 20 lb tank in Philly for $75 down and $15 to fill it. I get the $75 back if I turn the tank back in to them. I have had my tank running on the SMS122 controller for 3-4 months and the pressure in the tank has not decreased-at least what the pressure gauge reads.
There is probably a beer store in DE that has CO2 tanks. I would not buy a tank just borrow one.
Dave


----------



## pjhaddock (Sep 21, 2004)

I got mine from a welding shop locally... The pressure will not go down on the tank until it is almost empty from what I have READ. Once the pressure begins to drop you only have a week or two before it empties... Hopefully some others will coment on that...

Philip


----------



## bharada (Mar 5, 2004)

pjhaddock said:


> ...The pressure will not go down on the tank until it is almost empty from what I have READ. Once the pressure begins to drop you only have a week or two before it empties... Hopefully some others will coment on that...
> 
> Philip


As long as there's still liquid CO2 in the tank it should maintain a 900-1000psi tank pressure. Once you see the pressure drop below 900psi you're running on gaseous CO2 alone and should make plans to get your tank refilled within the next couple of week to be safe.


----------



## Silent Running (Sep 13, 2004)

Is it safe to use a used CO2 tank? It's my understanding that once a tank has CO2 in it, nothing else can legally be put in there, however, there's no telling what was in the tank before you put CO2 in it. I bought a new one a few years back for my calcium reactor from Premium Aquatics for the above reason. Please let me know if I'm the victim of an urban aquarium legend .


----------



## John P. (Apr 10, 2004)

I bought mine here, and had it filled at a local home brewery (beer) place for $4.99.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Silent Running said:


> Is it safe to use a used CO2 tank? It's my understanding that once a tank has CO2 in it, nothing else can legally be put in there, however, there's no telling what was in the tank before you put CO2 in it. I bought a new one a few years back for my calcium reactor from Premium Aquatics for the above reason. Please let me know if I'm the victim of an urban aquarium legend .


Actually they can change the valve and use pretty much any inert gas in any tank they want. There is a color standard for tanks but you will see that many tanks are either not painted or painted non-standard colors. I happen to know this because there used to be a large gas filling plant across the street from where I work and you could see the guys changing valves out. And since most any gas except acetylene is just a gas there will be nothing left in the tank once they remove the valve.


----------



## Rolo (Dec 10, 2003)

Silent Running said:


> Is it safe to use a used CO2 tank? It's my understanding that once a tank has CO2 in it, nothing else can legally be put in there, however, there's no telling what was in the tank before you put CO2 in it. I bought a new one a few years back for my calcium reactor from Premium Aquatics for the above reason. Please let me know if I'm the victim of an urban aquarium legend .


Tanks are reused all the time for decades. My 15 lb'er was put into service in the 70s. Even if another gas was used in a CO2 tank, I'm not sure how that doesn't make it safe?

The thing to be concerned about when buying used is the hydrotest date. Every five years the date expires and it's illegal to fill. Expired tanks need a new test and that runs between $10-20 usually.


----------



## enchanted (Sep 23, 2004)

Your best bet would be to go to the source. Find the location in your area of a company like http://www.norco-inc.com/

They are the local "source" here. For a CO2 tank from them it is:
5 Lbs = $68 and $9 refills
10 Lbs = $102 and $11 refills


----------



## bigpow (May 24, 2004)

airgas
praxair


----------

